# sleep number bed



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm sorry, I don't remember who, but someone recently was telling us about their new sleep number bed. DH and I are thinking of getting one. I have a question, do you need to buy the box springs or can you use the ones you already have? 
Thanks,
Karen in Indiana


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Sleep number doesn't use box springs - it has sort of a platform instead. We've had ours for about 3 years now and I love it!


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

You can use your old boxspring. 

Have had one for 7 years, my mom worked for the company for awhile and we actually have 2. My back and sciatic problems are much better on them than regular mattresses.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

We just got one.....we did get the "boxspring" but its really not a boxspring. Its a hard plastic platform. A friend of mine just bought the mattress for their camper and built a platform or you can use a regular boxspring. I'm still loving our bed!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We've got a sleep number bed, and although I like it, I think they are way overpriced! The "box springs" are just a plastic box basically, and the mattress is just an air mattress with some foam around it.

If I had to buy it over again I wouldn't. A regular firm mattress is just as good at much less $$$.


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

We have one! The mattress needs to be on a hard platform. They sell a hard plastic platform, or you can buy your own platform bed. Or, you could try it on your box springs - if they are really firm it might work! 

We're happy with it. The main advantage is that you can adjust the firmness - this works well for us because my husband likes his side firm and I like my side a little on the softer side.

The air bladders are made of the same material that whitewater river rafts are made from, they are quite tough.

The bed is easy to move - you could probably even fit it into the back of an ordinary car once it is deflated and disassembled. I appreciated that fact this summer when we moved ourselves 300 miles. It's very modular. If you get a rip in the pillowtop part of the mattress, for example, you can just order the new pillowtop part. 

If I had to do it over again, I might stick with the base model rather than going with their mid-range model. One of the main selling points of the mid-range model is that the pump is a lot quieter, but once you set your sleep number you probably aren't going to be changing it a whole lot.


----------



## Stetson Creek (Feb 5, 2008)

I am looking to get rid of mine, and here's why. First, the plastic and foam do break down after a while, and because of that, the head of the bed, where most of the body weight lies has broken down/stretched out. My GERD has gotten worse with this bed because when I lay on it my head is now lower than the rest of my body. Literally, some nights I have stomach acid shooting into my mouth and sinuses. It took me a long time to figure out why this was happeneing, and even my doctor couldn't figure it out. I finally looked at the bed one day and realized that the head was lower than the feed. I got out a tape measure and it was 4" lower than the feet! I have now put large pillows under the head of the mattress.

I have a very bad case of degenerative disk disease. I have already had two back surgeries. The foam divider between the two mattresses has broken down, and I had it replaced but that has broken down too. The first one in the bed winds up rolling into the depression between the air mattresses, and the remaining spouse winds up wedged against the first spouse. Both air mattresses have developed very slow leaks. Because of this the firmness is always changing. Sometimes I wake up with my back in such pain I can't even get out of bed unassisted.

Also, this is really more of a nuisence, but the mattress is so light in weight that it pushes away from the headboard. Often! Every morning when I make the bed I have to pull the pillows out from behind the mattress because they slide down there all the time. Then I have to go to the foot of the bed and push the mattress back into place. It is so light that it slides around all the time!

I paid more for this bed than I have ever paid for a bed. We were so broke that we were sleeping on a mattress that had springs poking us. I should have gone out and found a mattress that was on sale somewhere, but my husband broke his back and was in the hospital for a week. I couldn't bring hubby home and put him back into that awful old mattress, so I spent the money on a Select Comfort bed as was being very heavily advertised. I have regretted buying it for most of the time we have owned it, and when I get the money I will replace it with something entirely different.
Note: Select Comfor is what the bed was originally called . Our controls don't show the numbers. Right after we bought ours they added digital numbers to the controls and re-named it the Sleep Number Bed.


----------

